
Level up your HTML/CSS skills - wigglemunchies
Hey - Just wanted to share a bit of a passion project in case it&#x27;s useful for anyone here...
For the last 3 years, myself and a small team have been working on LiveCanvas  (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;livecanvas.com&#x2F;): its a new WordPress plugin and live editing platform to craft high quality HTML web pages.
Our tool is perfect for people who know HTML already and want a little more power: it lets you quickly build beautiful, responsive web pages without compromising on the generated HTML code quality and site performance. We believe LiveCanvas is the perfect playground to level up your HTML&#x2F;CSS skills and build better pages.
If you fancy giving it a shot, please give our website a look as we are coming up with new updates all the time
Cheers everyone
======
robert001
I have updated my website ([https://webomizer.com/](https://webomizer.com/))
and liked your plugin. please review my site and share your comments. Thank
you building such a wonderful plugin.

Robert!

